# hello from french



## lilou (Jan 25, 2007)

hello my name is aurélie and I from french  on the METZ  
I 24 years

I study for become teacher for children (for children on 3 years at 11 years)
I like cats, it is my animal favory
but my cat is stay at home's mother and father because i leave in studio
my studio is must small

My englis is not very good but I try to do progress  

thank you


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

Bonjour lilou, et bienvenue! Je parle un peu de français. 

Ou est-ce que tu habites? Moi, je suis né aux Étas-Unis, mais maintenant j'habite le Québec, au Canada. Je dois apprendre le français. 

Chez moi il y a 3 chats. C'est mon animal préfére aussi!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

hello and welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello & Welcome :cat


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Aurelie


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcom to the forum, Aurelie


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Bienvenue, Aurelie


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the Forum, Aurelie. I think you'll like it here.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------

